# Hedgehog has a swollen eye



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

My four month old hedgehog Winston has a swollen eye. There's nothing in his cage that could have poked him or harmed him and he didnt use his wheel last night which is extremely unusual for him. It's his right eye, his eye lid is redish and his eye is half shut. Besides that hes acting fine still alert and playful. But I am really worried, just because he isnt showing any signs of it being uncomfortable doesn't mean it couldnt be serious. If someone can please help me out it'd be much appreciated. If I want to see a vet I'll probably have to drive to Quebec. Which honestly I wouldn't care if I had to. Could his quill have even poked him in the eye? It doesn't seem like any kind of tumour :/


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's two photos of his eye.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That does not look good. I say to take to a vet ASAP. That is the only way you will get a proper diagnosis.

There is no exotic vet in your area?

If you must drive to Quebec, there is a fantastic exotic vet in Montreal (Montreal Bird and Exotic Animal Hospital).

Good luck to you and Winston!


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you have any idea what it could be or any thing I could do til Tuesday?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

ciaramatthews said:


> Do you have any idea what it could be or any thing I could do til Tuesday?


Honestly, I have absolutely no experience with things like this (I've only had one hedgehog, whom I've had for like, the past 2 years).

Someone with more experience will probably be able to tell you if it looks similar to anything they've seen.

For now, I'd just say to keep a good eye on him, and note down any behaviors that have changed (if he is scratching more than usual, etc), and maybe look him over to see if he's having any other problems.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It could be just about anything from him scratching and irritating it to a tumour. There are numerous hedgehog vets in Ottawa. 

Here is a vet listed in the vet listing. 

Bells Corners, Nepean

Postby KatelynAlysa on Mon Nov 28, 2011 8:06 pm
Ottawa:
Bells Corners Animal Hospital
194 Robertson Road, Unit 27B, Nepean, ON K2H 9J5
Tel: (613) 820-1641
Dr. David Vanderzon

Doctor Vanderzon saw Annabelle when she was having really bad dry skin problems and was very knowledgable and friendly, as well as good with her.


If you pm gml or cynthb, they can probably tell you vets in Ottawa.


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a feeling you'd comment, I've seen you all over this forum and I was honestly going to message you and ask. 

I didn't know that vet saw exotic pets but thats where I brought my ****atiel when he was losing his feathers and they were amazing. Do you know if they will be open tomorrow? 

I'm hoping its just an eye infection :/ I rinsed it out with luke warm water and the swelling has gone down a bit. He's perfectly fine if not cheerier than usual. All is looking a little better  I'm a little less worried


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of bedding is he on? If shavings, Carefresh or a loose type of bedding, he could have gotten something in his eye that irritated it. A warm compress might help it even more and you can use human eye drops. I've used polysporin eye drops. If you do use eye drops, only use a couple of times per day. 

I don't know what vets might be open tomorrow but probably only an emergency vet and it may not be someone that is hedgehog knowledgeable. Unless he is bugging at it, or it is considerably worse looking tomorrow, I'd probably wait until Tuesday when they should be back to regular hours. 

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

He has a vellux blanket for bedding and his litter box is yesterdays news, so I dont know what could have possibly irritated it. The only thing I can think of is either he was a cluts and stabbed him self in the eye with his quill somehow or that when we had play time he got something in it. But since I've flushed it out with water it seems to be doing better and I gave him a bath just so if he does bug at it his feet dont make it worse. I was wondering about eye drops but didn't know if they would be okay but in that case I'll go to the drug store and get them tomorrow and if it goes down by tuesday the vet wont be needed. I'm thinking since water already brought it down its probably just a viral infection. Thanks for the help! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't really offer any more help (and at any rate, you already got some help from Nancy, so you can't do much better than her, other than a vet!), but I just wanted to say that I hope it's something simple and his eye goes back to normal soon! Poor little guy, the pictures of it look so uncomfortable. Please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha yeah she's great for advice I've noticed  But he hasn't been bugging at it which I guess is a good thing, and it seems to be more of and irritation or something which is also a good thing. Hopefully it's not too critical, I can afford the vets, I can afford the meds but I dont have money growing on trees and hes my life in a bundle I spent every second with him :/ Its starting to swell more though and its making me very worried. He seems perfectly fine though still doing his daily activities :/


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm doing some research and this is what I found..

Hedgehog eye disease is not common most likely due to the excellent protection the quills provide when they are pulled over the face. Hedgehogs can sustain eye injuries due to fighting or contact with protruding cage wires. These pets can also develop infectious eye disease. Although not reported as of this writing, it is likely that hedgehogs can develop cataracts and glaucoma. A hedgehog's eyes should be clear, bright and dark. If you notice swelling of the lids or of the eye itself, excessive tearing, squinting, staining of the face with eye discharge or a closed eye there is a potentially serious problem that needs immediate medical attention. You can gently clean the eyelids or the area around the eye with warm water or saline on a cotton ball if there is dried discharge that might be causing discomfort. Particularly in the case of eye injuries, it is important to get your pet to a veterinarian as soon as possible in order to try to save the vision.


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

Nancy said:


> What type of bedding is he on? If shavings, Carefresh or a loose type of bedding, he could have gotten something in his eye that irritated it. A warm compress might help it even more and you can use human eye drops. I've used polysporin eye drops. If you do use eye drops, only use a couple of times per day.
> 
> I don't know what vets might be open tomorrow but probably only an emergency vet and it may not be someone that is hedgehog knowledgeable. Unless he is bugging at it, or it is considerably worse looking tomorrow, I'd probably wait until Tuesday when they should be back to regular hours.
> 
> Good luck. Keep us posted.


I got eye drops the second stores opened and have been using a warm saline compress  the swollen part now has now come to a yellow head where the infection is able to get out and Ive been cleaning it once an hour. I think it is a stye, the vet said he should be fine and that I didnt need to bring him in and hopefully it will be gone by end of the week  Thanks for the advice yet again, my hedgie has been quite satisfied with it


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's is wonderful news. I'm glad it's working and hopefully it will go away quickly. You are lucky to have such a co-operative patient. Many would not allow a compress.


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

haha yeah for a hedgehog ive had for only two months it surprises me, it has to be on for ten minutes and hes happy to have it done (i think it relieves a lot of pain)


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I wondered if it was the lid and not the eye when you posted the pic as the eye doesn't "appear" swollen but pics don't always show things too well....glad to hear it is a simple issue


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah it's just his inner eyelid, it must be painful though  but hes being a good boy about everything, I don't know how he got a stye but apparently hedgehogs are prone to them. I was ready to bring him into emergency and give them 150 to tell me what Nancy did. So thankful I didn't at this point


----------

